

With Dropcam Founder and Technology VP Exits, Nest Restructures Management - kungfudoi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/31/along-with-departures-of-dropcam-founder-and-engineering-head-nest-sees-bigger-reorg-memos/

======
junto
Side note: Dropcam would be awesome if you could save video to LAN over WiFi,
but they insist on cloud.

Lots of people buy them thinking you can connect them up as standard IP
cameras only to realise you've got to give up your privacy to do do.

Nice looking hardware all the same.

------
junto
You could try and stop leaks like this by having an email system that makes
slightly different tweaks to the textual content, so every version is slightly
different. Then after the leak you can copy the text and it gives you back the
leaker.

------
PhantomGremlin
The article links to another that discusses "culture clashes". E.g.

    
    
       Some of these Glassdoor reviews claim that Nest
       is “killing everything that was special about
       working at Dropcam” and that “everything we
       built is being carelessly dismantled after
       [the] acquisition.”
    

This acquisition is probably no different than most. Probably about 90% of
these kinds of acquisitions fail?

What _does_ succeed is when a company buys another to _deliberately_ kill that
competing product. That usually makes good business sense. But that wasn't the
case here.

------
sogen
nest = google

